# What is a good medication



## 22833 (Apr 3, 2005)

What is the best anti-anxiety drug? Who prescribes the pills?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Jeff. I have had a lot of success with Xanax. It is pretty mild(I am on the low dose) and you can take it as needed. Almost any medical doc should be able to prescribe it. Your family doc, a gastro doc etc. A Psychiatrist can give you a prescription as well. Psychologists generally cannot perscribe meds, but if you are seeing one they can help advise your medical doctor, if they think meds would work for you.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I have to agree on the Xanax.I had a very very stressful day and appointment at a doctor's office where I always get nervous. I took half of the smallest dose, and I really did fine today.I only pull these out when I really really need them, but I'm thinking I shouldnt be so afriad to use them.


----------



## Funnybrew (Nov 11, 2004)

Can you take a low dose of Xanax and not feel sleepy like you do on Atavan?


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I haven't tried Xanax but I am on Paxil and after 3 weeks it's working. I feel much calmer in situations where I'd normally be flipping out. It has also helped reduce the bloating and pain with my IBS-C.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Can you drink alcohol while on low dose XANAX ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They may interact which can be dangerous.Basically you may get drunk at a dose of alcohol that usually doesn't effect you. Mostly a problem if you tend to drink a lot more once you get drunk enough to stop thinking.It also means that even if a dose of alcohol will not make you legally too drunk to drive, with the added Xanax your driving may be as if you are legally too drunk to drive (or use heavy machinery).The danger can be that people will have 1 beer and go I was fine with that and then drink heavily assuming that would be the same even though the dose needed to stop you from breathing may be a lot less than usual.In other words...most people could get away with small amounts of alcohol, but must act as if even small amounts are large amounts and if they tend to binge whenever they drink anything should avoid alcohol all together. The problem is where you as an individual lies on the how much they add up for you. Some people get more synergistic effects I think than others so for some it may be 1+1=3 but for others 1+1 may = 6.But this is why a lot of people who take pills and drink end up dead. They are synergistic and it doesn't simply double the effects of alcohol or the pills but greatly increases it and you stop breathing at doses of either that shouldn't be lethal if you just add them together.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks KAth, I appreciate that. I am not a heavy drinker but do like to have a few cocktails during social events. unfortunatley sometimes these social events invoke my anxiety so I was looking for a solution. Currently I either grin and bear or sometimes I will have a drink to calm me down before I get there. Based on your feedback, I think I will continue to do as I have been rather than mix pills and booze. Its not worth the chance. Thanks again


----------



## willie (Aug 27, 2000)

I would prefer to think of Xanax as a life preserver last resort drug..its great to rescue you from the worst of anxiety attacks or crises...but I wouldnt want to consider it the first line of attack. I would go with cognitive therapy first, then perhaps a milder maintenance med like Buspar. After determining what your total needs were, an SSRI might be more appropriate....again maintaining Xanax for the last resort. willie


----------



## 14541 (Apr 2, 2005)

I take tranxene. There a no "dopey" side effects


----------



## 14541 (Apr 2, 2005)

why would you want to risk drinking and take xanax? do one or the other not both. doesn't alcohol bother you ibs??


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

As an old drug and alcohol abuser, I recommend strenuously against mixing the two. They both work in a similar manner thereby amplifying the effect. And they can indeed be lethal. One other note of caution. Xanax and Ativan can be habit forming. Try to use them sparingly; I had a difficult time weaning off of Ativan. Best of luck.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

I, like clpin5, take tranxene and he is right. There are no side effects. I tried Xanax several years ago and when it wore off, it took me down with it and I needed to pop anither immediately. I have been on the traxene for years now with no problems. Good luck


----------

